# Any recommendations for decent inch/metric 6" dial calipers?



## ARC-170 (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes, I'm aware that digital calipers will read both, but I don't want digital ones, I want dial ones. I have some cheap ones, but am wondering if there are better ones out there. I'd like something that reads both inch and metric at the same time on the dial. I found some Fowler ones (72-030-006-0) for about $45 and I have some Anytime Tools one I got for about $25 (I think) on Ebay. I dropped the Anytime Tools ones, so they are no longer accurate, hence my request. I'm pretty sure that ANY caliper will not survive a 36" drop off the table, so I have no expectations that anything out there will stand up to that, but I would like some decent ones. I use micrometers when I want accuracy; the calipers are for getting it close, measuring stock, etc. Starrett and Mitutoyo don't seem to make dual-reading dial calipers.

I have some calipers I bought about 25 years ago that are still good, but there is no brand or any other ID marks on them or the case.

Let me know if there's something else out there or if I'm stuck with the cheap ones.


----------



## mickri (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't know about a dual reading dial caliper.  I have an old Starrett vernier caliper that has both metric and imperial.  Not easy to read with my old eyes.  Need a magnifying glass sometimes to read the vernier scale.  Sorry that's not much help.

Have you tried to adjust your caliper.  My craftsman dial caliper came with instructions and a little tool to adjust it.  I also found that even a little bit of grit that you can't even see will throw it off.  Could be all it needs is a careful cleaning.


----------



## francist (Apr 25, 2021)

I have these from Lee Valley, Imperial and metric on the dial. Don’t know how they would compare with your Fowler or other “cheap ones” but I’m happy enough with them. Had them for about 15 or 20 years now.

-frank


----------



## mikey (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeff, I know you said you want an analog caliper and I get it. I used them for over 30 years but now I know that the easiest and most accurate way to have  both Imperial and Metric reading that is balls-on accurate is to go with a good digital caliper. I have multiple Mit and Starret calipers and an Etalon 6" caliper that is a Cadillac but for speed and accuracy, my Mit digital is hard to beat. As I get older and my vision gets worse, that digital caliper will reduce mistakes.


----------



## ConValSam (Apr 26, 2021)

I too really like dual view dial calipers for their instant read capability. I have a Japanese made Fowler caliper that I believe NSK made for them.

Shars makes a pair that I plan to purchase if the Fowler even takes a ding. Good luck!


----------



## mickri (Apr 26, 2021)

The thing that I dislike about digital calipers is constantly having to change the batteries.  Seemed to never fail that I would be in the middle of a project and the battery would bite the dust.  My digital caliper has been retired to the dust bin.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 26, 2021)

I must be living a charmed life. I have about six digital calipers, a couple of Mitutoyos but the others are the cheap as chips variety. 
I use all of them and in two years I’ve replaced exactly one battery.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Ah, then I have the magic trick: Mitutoyo makes a SOLAR digital caliper!! I have two, and love them!!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 26, 2021)

My Mitu digital has gone over 10 years on the same batt and gets used constantly. My eye's aren't what they once were either, and at least for me, wouldn't think about going back to analog. Mike


----------



## Cheeseking (Apr 26, 2021)

I see it as both styles having merit. Put me down in the analog camp tho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.
I like the form factor of the older (but not ancient) mit dial in my hand. The newer style dials with the ergo plastic curves not so much. Admittedly the eyesight is not what it used to be and yes there’s the occasional fiddling to zero the dial. 
This one is still serving desk duty in engineering for 29 yrs now. I have an identical unit in the home shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Apr 26, 2021)

I would suggest you consider something like the Igaging Absolute Digital calipers, I have had mine for over 10 years and it is very accurate and always maintains zero. It does inch, metric and fractions which can be handy sometimes. Batteries typically last 1-2 years, and I always keep a few spares around and typically the display gets weaker when the batteries are going but it still works.  They also have a fixture for using it as a depth gauge. At $45-50, best set of calipers I have used and compares to my Mitutoyo which I have in a larger size. My vision is also starting to go so having clear digital display is preferable over a dial in this application.









						Electronic Caliper ABSOLUTE ORIGIN 6'' Digital Dept
					

iGaging's Origin Digital Caliper uses SUPER HIGH ACCURACY ABSOLUTE memory technology. It keeps track of its origin position once set. Whenever the digital caliper turned on, the easy-view large LCD displays the actual sensor position ready to start measur



					www.igagingstore.com


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for all the suggestions and comments, I really appreciate it! 

I like the ones that have both at the same time because I work with inch and metric and it's nice to be able to tell at a glance if what I'm measuring is in mm or inches. It's a small inconvenience and effort to switch over the digital calipers from inch to metric, but I do like being able to tell at a glance if what I'm measuring is metric or not.


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 26, 2021)

I have a few calipers bookmarked at various websites. I saw some vernier Mitutoyo's on Epay for about $30. They are harder to read, but I kinda like the "old school" method.

I have some digital calipers (Vinca) that have been pretty good. They are off about 0.001" when measured with my little gauge pin. They also have an auto on/off feature.

The ones I dropped don't seem to be adjustable. The inch and metric pointers are not even pointing in the same direction. I guess it can't hurt to try to take them apart.


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 26, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I must be living a charmed life. I have about six digital calipers, a couple of Mitutoyos but the others are the cheap as chips variety.
> I use all of them and in two years I’ve replaced exactly one battery.


I'm glad I'm not the only one with multiple calipers! I have one at the mill, one at the lathe (had, that's the one I dropped), one in my tool box and one in my office. I got tired of misplacing them and having to carry them all over (My machines are spread out). I wasn't gonna buy 4 pairs of really nice ones, so I bought cheaper ones. I really should spring for at least one really nice one, since I use them all the time.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 26, 2021)

ARC-170 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with multiple calipers! I have one at the mill, one at the lathe (had, that's the one I dropped), one in my tool box and one in my office. I got tired of misplacing them and having to carry them all over (My machines are spread out). I wasn't gonna buy 4 pairs of really nice ones, so I bought cheaper ones. I really should spring for at least one really nice one, since I use them all the time.


I bought my cheapies new and my expensive used. Most I paid was $40 for an 8" Mits that had been recently calibrated. That and my digital Starrett 0-1" mic are my most expensive instruments.


----------



## Boswell (Apr 26, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> Mitutoyo makes a SOLAR digital caliper!! I have two, and love them!!!


+1 on the Mitu Solar calipers


----------



## dpb (Apr 27, 2021)

The frequent battery replacement issue may well be solved by making sure to use silver oxide batteries.  The lifespan difference in calipers is pretty amazing, and the cost is not ridiculous.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 27, 2021)

@ARC-170 I  have a Mit analog Vernier that reads in both in and mm.   I love it when I have to be sure.  For daily use I own 2 Igauging absolute calipers.  they are cheap, accurate, and also do fractions - for the times I need to get the right collet for an end mill.

Just this month, I got a, older 8" Mit digital (the non-absolute type) for free, and bought a brand new Mit absolute caliper.  I'll still use the igauging ones daily, but when I have to be sure I reach for the new Mit digital or my 42 year old Mit  analog vernier.


----------



## fcs (Apr 27, 2021)

Someone needs to bring out a digital with round screen that could also show a simulated dial readout. I’m sure the electronic tech would be trivial. 

P.S. I’d like a modest royalty.


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 29, 2021)

So I go to use the digital pair I have and the battery is dead! I think I may get some analog vernier ones I saw and also spring for a nice one that I keep in the house and use when accuracy is important.

I tried fixing the ones I dropped. I got it all apart and was able to line up the two needles but they immediately got off again when I used the calipers. I'm not sure if the gears have to be in a certain place, but it's not worth it to fiddle with anymore. So much for being "shock proof".


----------

